
International Design in Government Day at the Code for America Summit 2019 - danhon
https://www.codeforamerica.org/events/summit/international-design-in-government-day
======
danhon
I'm co-chairing the Code for America Summit this year, and we're hosting an
international design in government day at the Summit on 29th May in Oakland.

The International Design in Government Day is a one-day event: $150, in
Oakland, and it's not just for designers working in or on government!

If you're a designer and interested in working with people -- tech _and_ non-
tech, many of whom are government lifers -- passionate about improving how
government works, then please come along!

